# I keep losing flashlights! Moving towards "budget lights" - possibly :)



## sincity (Oct 31, 2011)

So, over time I've lost a Surefire E2E, a Fenix LD01 and most recently, an ITP

Was about to pull the trigger on an Olight, but got to thinking about maybe spending less on
a flashlight, in case it goes AWOL on me again.

I don't purchase really expensive lights, around $40 or so max for me is an expensive one.

So, talk me into getting another "expensive" (to me) light, or steer me towards a budget light

I work in the entertainment industry, sometimes on a stage, or set, sometimes on location.

I really prefer a smaller, single AA battery powered light - you can always find one from a crewmember, 
or the venue, or nick across to a gas station and buy one. Not so easy to do with CR123's

The tool pouch for my SwissTool has an elastic loop that is just the size for most single AA lights, 
i like having a clip also, for a little added security.

thanks!


----------



## Streamer (Oct 31, 2011)

Check out the new _*EagleTac*_ minis. Single AA version is D25A. Illumination Gear carries them. Nice clip, belt pouch, etc etc. $39.90 shipped plus 8% discount off that if you are CPF member which you obviously are.

One of the best budget lites would be from the _*Romisen *_line up of lights. Shining Beam offers them also with CPF discount. Good Luck.


----------



## jondotcom (Nov 1, 2011)

Xeno E03 if you want it floody (good for what you do), or absolute bang for the buck is the Sipik SK68. Just order one in each color for less than 20 bucks total. Note they are AWESOME so you might have them stolen from you. Nice and floody, or you can zoom it in when you want.

The sipik has a fantastic pocket clip too.


----------



## brted (Nov 1, 2011)

Tank007 makes some good compact lights for $10-14. The TK-703 (1xAAA) and E07 (1xAA, very compact) both get pretty good reviews. Black Cat HM-01 is similar to the TK-703 but has a version with a warm white LED if that does anything for you. Only one mode.

Another option is to buy a 10-pack of the little coin cell powered fauxtons for about $4.50. Lose all you want and gives you enough light for most things.

But I carry an iTP A3 EOS 3-mode and think it's just about perfect (plus a freebie fauxton as a backup).


----------



## Phasmainmachina (Nov 1, 2011)

sincity said:


> So, over time I've lost a Surefire E2E, a Fenix LD01 and most recently, an ITP
> 
> Was about to pull the trigger on an Olight, but got to thinking about maybe spending less on
> a flashlight, in case it goes AWOL on me again.
> ...


Must admit I don't lose flashlights as a rule, although one went walkies at work after I loaned it to a workmate. Cheap light, fortunately. My personal favourite EDC light is this one;
DX SKU 39062 
It uses 14500 Li-ion 3.7v rechargables, rather than AA's, but it's not difficult to carry a couple around in a plastic case. It's a fantastically bright little light, I use it at work for poking around inside machinery, and I've used it on my bike with a Twofish LockBlock and it puts out enough light to ride at a comfortable speed on a country road in complete darkness. I actually bought three, and half a dozen batteries with a charger, and they've been worth every penny, I carry one with me every day in a Fenix belt holster. Well made little light, and if one goes missing, well, you're down less than twenty bucks.


----------



## sincity (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, my light collection (guess I'm a collector now) has grown by a factor of four...

My wife gave me a set of Brinkmann flashlights she purchased at a local Home Depot.

She knew I had lost my ITP, and have been looking at flashlights online for the past week or so, 
so she bought these for me...(plus she says the little ones are cute)

Four lights in the package, two AA and two mini "hearing aid" type lights...
all for under ten dollars, so averages out to about $2.50 per light.

I've already had to "fix" the minis - they have four hearing aid type cells in them, with a plastic
sleeve to help hold them in place. It would appear that the sleeve is a little long on these two,
and were not making good contact. Shaved them down a bit with a knife, and they seem to function 
better now. They're going in her purse and car.

The two AA's didn't have an issue out of the package. I'll play with them for a while.
Nothing too spectacular, not extremely bright, but for under $3.00 - what the heck...

Probably will still look at the other "budget" lights, and probably will choose a higher priced one.
(more than likely will just replace the ITP - found it online for about $40.00)

Or I might wait a couple of weeks. There's a gun show in town, and there's usually more than a few
dealers who sell flashlights. That's where I bought the ITP a while back...

Thanks for the suggestions - keep 'em coming, I appreciate it!


----------



## Neilyboy (Nov 2, 2011)

I have to say I am really liking the Trustfire R5-A3 light you posted there. I may have to put this on my list of lights to grab. The 7yr old daughter likes to run away with my AA lights (where they will end up under a bed two weeks later). This one paired with a belt holster may be just the way to go! Thanks for the link buddy!
Neil


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 3, 2011)

Just order four Sipik SK68s. You'll never regret it :thumbsup: I quit buying budget lights in the 10 dollar range after I got a few of these.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 3, 2011)

Well Darnit now that I saw those Uniquefire G10s I might have to try one of those. XPG, single AA, 14 bucks... tempting. Check it out, it's a better buy that the R5-A3, better LED and cheaper! SKU 55244


----------



## Jet17 (Nov 3, 2011)

Another vote for Xeno E03 and Tank 007. I have them and I'm sure you will also like them.


----------



## Soulraiser (Dec 14, 2011)

At least if you get cheap Chinese lights at a gun show you don't have to wait a month for them to ship from Hong Kong. :devil:


----------



## mccririck (Dec 15, 2011)

Brian10962001 said:


> Just order four Sipik SK68s. You'll never regret it :thumbsup: I quit buying budget lights in the 10 dollar range after I got a few of these.



I agree, I have two of them. Great single AA lights.


----------



## kreisler (Dec 15, 2011)

Some respectable budget stuff:
1. any Romisen (Even Shiningbeam respects them. they wouldnt sell it if it was §$%&!)
2. any Tank007 (they are built like a tank lol)
3. mentioned Sipik and Trustfire models
4. Indestructible Rayovac series from HomeDepot ;=)
5. Xeno and iTP are not budget stuff. high quality lights you cant afford to lose as budgeteer.
6. EagleTac is premium stuff.


----------



## jondotcom (Dec 16, 2011)

Brian10962001 said:


> Just order four Sipik SK68s. You'll never regret it :thumbsup: I quit buying budget lights in the 10 dollar range after I got a few of these.



I cannot agree more! They're about $8 shipped on ebay, and can run on cheap AA or 14500 if you want to make your jaw drop.


----------



## mccririck (Dec 17, 2011)

Sipik sk68


----------



## qwertyydude (Dec 19, 2011)

Definitely my favorite AA is my Uniquefire G10, waterproof with dual tailcap o-rings and the single mode is extraordinarily bright on a 14500.


----------



## ^Gurthang (Dec 19, 2011)

Consider the Lighthound branded AA tactical, 3 modes, 3 emitters; XML, XPG R5, XPG R3 from $20 - $25. The light is a rebranded Balder light which has gathered good reviews.


----------



## arulataq (Dec 31, 2011)

Ditto on the Lighthound branded AA tactical (see: http://www.lighthound.com/Lighthound-AA-Tactical-Flashlight-Cree-XPG-R5-LED_p_3959.html) and it's pretty impressive with a 14500 and not too shabby with an AA. Otherwise, the ITP A3 EOS is pretty good and quite inexpensive to boot.


----------



## robbobus (Jan 5, 2012)

nice thread, was looking for a thread like this a while back. I like the bullet proof pricey lights but it ruins my day when one goes missing. Going to pick up a few of the ones listed above shortly. thanks


----------



## Motodeficient (Jan 5, 2012)

jondotcom said:


> I cannot agree more! They're about $8 shipped on ebay, and can run on cheap AA or 14500 if you want to make your jaw drop.



Also agree. Got one on ebay and its a really nicely made light ( I paid $6.16 shipped). With a fresh AA it pulls 1.3A at the tailcap. With a trustfire protected flame 14500 it pulls 1.85A at the tailcap, very bright for a $6 light. The entire reason I bought this was to have a cheap, small, tailstanding AA light for power outages. If you remove the bezel and lens and tailstand the light on a shelf somewhere, it will light up the room with nice soft light.

The 14500 capability is an added fun bonus.


----------



## llmercll (Jan 6, 2012)

No mention of solarforce?

They make fantastic lights for about $20. I've an l2r xpg r5 going strong for about a year.


----------



## scylla (Jan 8, 2012)

If $30 can be considered budget, try the Maglite XL-50. Except for the plastic lens it is a very nice light.
I also moved to budget lights at work because of the beating they take.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Jan 15, 2012)

Today, I bought a Sipik SK-68 clone from a US based seller on ebay. 250 lumens, aspheric lens, aa/14500, for less than 10 bucks shipped.


----------



## mccririck (Jan 15, 2012)

Sipik sk68

I dont think you get "clones" of these, they are all made in the same factory.


----------



## mccririck (Jan 15, 2012)

Streamer said:


> Check out the new _*EagleTac*_ minis. Single AA version is D25A. Illumination Gear carries them. Nice clip, belt pouch, etc etc. *$39.90* shipped plus 8% discount off that if you are CPF member which you obviously are.
> 
> One of the best budget lites would be from the _*Romisen *_line up of lights. Shining Beam offers them also with CPF discount. Good Luck.



imo that isnt budget, would you want to keep losing $40?


----------



## HIDblue (Jan 16, 2012)

Balder SE-1...can support both 14500 or 1xAA and they start at $19.99. 

Here's the link to the CPF vendor: 

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...E-AA-14500-300-Lumen(Cheap-Worldwide-shipping!)


----------



## eh4 (Jan 16, 2012)

I hate that, best thing is to keep them in the same pocket or place all the time, and right back to their spot when done using them.
I like the minimag led, I keep a few of them on several store shelves around town.


----------



## matt4270 (Jan 23, 2012)

2AA Rayovac Indestructable, about $15- at home depot. Forward clicky, 100 lumens on high, 18 on low, (both seem brighter!). Great light for the money, as long as 6 1/2" isn't too long.


----------



## trooplewis (Jan 24, 2012)

If you find the Klarus St10 on sale for $39, it is a great light with decent throw and a moonlight low mode. I like my BA10, but it only has 2 modes, the Klarus has 4

If you want a 2xAA light, I don't think you can beat the Caveman at shiningbeam. I love mine, no flaws that I can find in beam, run-time or throw.


----------

